# Are gouramis aggressive to other fish?



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I have some mollies and platys and have been considering getting a gourami. Are these fish aggressive to other species at all?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size of tank? If there is enough room they should get along ok.


----------



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

what kind? I have a honey gourami and they seem to get along with my other fish. They tend to be really shy at first though, but will learn to mingle with the other fish after a few days.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Watch your stocking level, some gourami get really big. Dwarf gourami might be a good fit.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I have kept (in a 20gal) dwarf gourami with platies quite successfully, though I hear there's quite a bit of variation in temperament between individual dwarf gouramis.


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

I have 7 gouramis in my 55 gallon tank with angels, and neons and they get along well. But if you get a lot they will be aggressive towards the other gouramis. Like others have said dwarfs may be the best ones they get around 3 inches long full length I believe


----------

